# pushing survey



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I am fascinated with pushing issues. I have started a few pushing surveys on other lists, and the results have been somewhat what I would have predicted, but also often surprising to me, not what I expected at all, making it all the more fascinating. I feel like I am learning a lot by just hearing what women's experiences have been, and how those experiences seem to have been shaped by their environments and belief systems, but not always.

Here are the questions I have been asking:

How long did you push?

How did you know when to start pushing?

Why did you start pushing when you did?

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

Please add any other relevant comments. Also feel free to email me your answers if you'd rather.

Thank you!


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

These are really interesting questions. Here are my answers for my first birth (homebirth in a birthing tub).

How long did you push? about 20 minutes

How did you know when to start pushing? I think I had been putting it off for a while, not really sure if that's what I was feeling. I got my one and only cervical check and was complete and thought I'd give it a try.

Why did you start pushing when you did? Thought it might feel better to push than to avoid it any longer, which it did.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) Not sure what you mean, I mean, no one was telling me to push or counting or anythig like that, but once I started pushing, I felt better, so I didn't want to stop, so in that way it was involuntary.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how? It only lasted 20 minutes, so I think it was pretty much the same the whole time.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how? Don't think so. I didn't realize I would feel BETTER if I pushed until I started.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing? do what feels right, I guess. I'm also a doula and the pushing "rah-rah" counting team thing makes me crazy, although I have seen one birth where it helped the mother quite a bit.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best? I was on my knees leaning up on the side of the tub. I hadn't planned on actually giving birth in the water, but I wasn't going anywhere. Immediately before pushing, I was in the water, completely submerged, except head and shoulders (brrrr), on hands and knees.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications? I would say it was fairly instinctive, no one was telling me what to do and there was no talking that I remember. No complications.


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

I like talking about pushing...

How long did you push?
For about an hour

How did you know when to start pushing?
After my midwife checked me for the first (and only) time and told me I was dialated she suggested I get into the tub. Once I was in the tub I just started feeling the need to push slightly with each contraction. At that point pushing felt pretty good.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
I just kind of felt the urge to. I tried it out, and it worked for me.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
It was kind of both. I felt like I wanted to push, and then when I did and it felt good, I pushed harder voluntarily with each contraction.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
My urge to push definitely got stronger, but I also just zoned out into the rhythm of labor,and stopped thinking about pushing at all.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
Not really. By the time I got really into pushing, I didn't have any space for preconceptions left.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Push when you feel the urge. Rest when you don't. Above all, tune into yourself. Your body knows what to do.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
I started out on my knees leaning over the side of the birthing tub. At some point my midwife suggested I lean backwards, still on my knees with my partner supporting me. This actually worked better for me, because my partner moved with me, as I needed to move.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
My midwife made minimal suggestions. And each time she actually did make a suggestion it felt like a nice change. I didn't feel hindered or inhibited at all, other than when my partner was trying to feel the baby's position in the middle of a contraction, and I could tell his fingers were in the wrong place, and it really irritated me. As for complications, Zoe got stuck on her way out, and after her head came out I had to stand up while I pushed really hard, and my midwife helped her out. She was stuck for maybe a minute, or a little bit more, and she was given oxygen to start breathing, but her five or ten? minute apgar was nine.

So that is my novel on pushing... Honestly it was very hard work, but a very powerful time for me. I was pretty amazed that I pushed out a 9lb14oz baby.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

"How long did you push?"
4 hours.

"How did you know when to start pushing?"
10 cm...they said I could!

"Why did you start pushing when you did?"
They said if I didn't, the baby would just creep farther and farther up.

"Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary?"
Involuntary.

"Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?"
I never felt the urge.

"Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?"
I went in with this idea that I was not going to push at all, but I wanted to get labor over with so I was willing to try it their way.

"What is your 'philosophy' of pushing?"
If it's time, the body will do it, no matter how many cms you are.

"What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?"
I tried using the bar to get into a squat, but it was ineffective because of its positioning, and I kept vomiting. So I ended up on my back.

"Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?"
No one said there were complications, other than my exhaustion. They didn't try to put any limits on me, but I asked for an assisted delivery and they were happy to oblige. They didn't suggest anything else I could do (except a cesarean). We had a doula, but she didn't suggest other positions or things I could do, except to push harder. I felt inhibited because I thought I was doing it all wrong. I was unprepared for the pain and it discouraged me.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, I'm an odd case, because I'm as they say "double jointed". I pushed to get the head out, once, and once the head was out I pushed once more to get the shoulders out. My pushing experience was like, 10 seconds, max.

The MW told me to stop pushing once the head was out, because she was coming out so fast, and the cord was around her neck.

Next time will be different. I plan to have the baby in water, and hopefully, will wait till the urge to push hits me, rather than feeling like, "I've got to get this baby out now!" Or not push at all, and let the baby be guided by the contractions.

I'll write more in a bit......


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

Cool questions!

How long did you push?
Probably less than five minutes- very fast.

How did you know when to start pushing?
I had absolutely no control over it. My body started doing it, and I had to go along with that sorce. It was unbelievable, and I couldn't have fought against it if I had tried.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
My contractions changed all at once, and I think it only took one contraction before I realized that my body was pushing and the only way to cope with that force was to go along with it.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
Very involuntary. It literally felt like I was riding along with the force that my body was producing.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
It went so quick that I really don't remember.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
I definitely didn't plan on having the baby in the car on the way to the hospital. :LOL I had so many neat, controlled ideas of what it would be like, (I wanted my dh supporting me for instance,) but it wasn't really any of those things. We did the best we could with what we had.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
I was in the front seat of our Dodge Caravan. DH says it was reclined, but I don't think that it was. I had my feet up on the dashboard and I dseperately wanted an "oh sh**" bar to grab on to, but the van didn't have one. I didn't really have time to think about what position would be best- it was just the position that I was in at the time. DH ended up literally catching our daughter a few inches from the floorboard because she came out so fast and he had bent own to get a towel to wrap her in.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
I think the only "complication" was that it was so fast and "uncontrolled." Because it was just me and my dh, I wasn't feeling inhibited or anything like that, in fact, I remember my dh telling me that he could see our daughter's head, and I thought "Well, this is it, I'm really oging to have this baby right here on the side of the freeway." I didn't regain any sense of modesty or inhibition until the paramedics were lifting me onto the stretcher and I realized that I was covered in blood and naked fromt he waist down! I do remember listening to the noise i was making and thinking that I was being really loud, just like my husband thought I would be, (he was always skeptical of the natural birth idea) but it wasn't in a self concious way. I don't think I would have controlled the noise coming out of me if I wanted to. In fact, I conciously tried at one point to keep my noise low and controlled like Ina Mae suggests, and it only lasted for a few seconds. The only other complication was that I tore basically from one end to the other- all the way up through my clit and urethra, beacuse she came out so fast.







Didn't take any longer to heal from that the episiotomy I got with my first birth though.

Thanks for letting me relive these memories!


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

How long did you push?

Both births: 1.5 hours

How did you know when to start pushing?

I never got the urge to push with either birth, my midwife really had to coach me to push

Why did you start pushing when you did?

see above

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

voluntary, although I'm sure my body would have done it eventually. At least, I imagine it would have.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how? No, don't think so.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how? I don't think so. Although, I thought I would have an urge to push and that my body would just do it, but I really had to make an effort to push.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

Do it when your body says it's time. Although in my case I let me midwife tell me as I was too out of it to do anything else.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best? Semi-sitting, leaning back against dh with knees up. No preconceived notions, just did what was most comfortable.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications? Guided by my midwife, but she followed my course for the most part.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Here are the questions I have been asking:

How long did you push?
hour and a half

How did you know when to start pushing?
My contractions changed. They went from a pulling sensation to a pushing.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
It felt like the thing to do.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
I'll say voluntary. I never felt an overwhelming urge to push.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
Yes. I tried little pushes when I first noticed the contractions changing. As the pushing sensation got stronger, I pushed harder.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
Yes, I think I pushed for so long because I was waiting for the overwhelming urge to push that I had read about. If I had known it wasn't coming, I probably would have pushed harder sooner.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Hmmm...I guess "Do what feels right".

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
I was in a birth tub and I moved between squating, hands-and-knees and crabbing it. I just moved where my body took me.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
I would characterize it as instinctive. However, my MW sensed when I was pushing effectively (I think by the sounds I was making) and encouraged me to push like that. I think the length of time I pushed could be viewed as a complication by some.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

*How long did you push?*
Including pushing against a lip of cervix, I pushed for 24 minutes. After the lip was moved I pushed for about 14 minutes.

*How did you know when to start pushing?*
I was pushing on my own against the lip of cervix, (I had swelling during a long labor, the last lip was still a bit swollen) I started that pushing on my own, I didn't really realize I was pushing, but my MW recognized it.

*Why did you start pushing when you did?*
I don't know, I just was pushing. I kept thinking to myself, am I pushing? Am I dilated? But it was very gentle so I didn't really know if I was or not. I was just doing my thing, by myself, not really thinking about it or talking too much to anyone. (Except for the occasional "Oh sh*t, I can't do this" but that was just me saying what I needed to say, kwim?)

*Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)*
It was both. My initial pushing was involuntary, but after the lip of cervix was removed, dd's cord was being pinched and after a 72 hour labor, my MWs encouraged more "effective" pushing. I was a bit resentful at the time, but afterwards I learned her cord was on her shoulder and being compressed quite a bit. I didn't push and hold my breath and count to ten or anything, but they did ask me to really focus on pushing.

*Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?*
When I first began gentle pushing, I was really not sure if I was pushing or not, but I could feel dd's body descend lower and after some time I pushed harder and harder and realized that not only was I pushing but it felt much better to be pushing than not. I didn't pay attention to ctx in those moments, I was pushing more during I think, but I as bearing down against the pain, something I hope not to do next time, just because of the feeling of doing anything "against" the pain

*Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?*
Things really went the way I believe is correct, I did what my body felt. I am glad though that my MWs did not tell me about the decels and the cord b/c it was a fear of mine since dd had been breech. That said, overall I believe encouraged and directed pushing is wrong unless the baby is presenting in a way that the mother simply isn't getting th eurge to push even though the baby and her body are as ready as they're going to get. Even then, eventually she'll want to get the baby out on her own. It's a slippery slope, yk? I try to be asresolute as I can be with a small window for exceptions so that when they arise I am not disappointed, but so that I am not apt to encourage or direct pushing myself, or partake in it. Hope that makes sense, I am tired!

*What is your "philosophy" of pushing?*
I think I covered that on the last question.









*What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?*
I was orignially in many positions in the water, crouching, all fours, sitting and pulling my legs back. I had to get out to move the lip of cervix and ended up on my back. When my MW asked me to move into a position to give birth, I didn't want to move so my other MW and my doula hyperflexed my legs. Overall, that is another position I hate b/c it is empowering to the HCP and disempowering to the birthing woman. I did choose it in a way though. I would never do it again, I will remember how much I hated it.

*Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?*
I could feel my cervix starting to tear as I pushed against it. I looked up in terror at my MW and said, it's burning, I feelt it burning, it isn't right. She asked what was buring, and I siad high up in my vagina, it's burning!! That was her indication to move the cervix, all in all not as painful as I would have thought, but I had been tearing it already, so the pain is relative to that.

I hope that helps!
Lauren


----------



## amyamanda (Mar 16, 2002)

*How long did you push?*

1 - just over an hour (pre-eclampsia induction at 37 weeks with mag sulfate and epidural)
2 - maybe 20-30 minutes? (unmedicated birth at 39 weeks)
3 - maybe 30-45 minutes? (unmedicated waterbirth at 39.5 weeks)
(see notes below on involuntary pushing!)

*How did you know when to start pushing?*

1 - I could feel the baby descending down the birth canal with each contraction, and felt like it meant I ought to push.
2 and 3 - my body started pushing and I couldn't stop it

*Why did you start pushing when you did?*

1 - when I told the nurse I could feel the baby moving down, everyone got me into the knees-up lithotomy position and coached me to push
2 and 3 - I couldn't stop my body from pushing

*Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)*

1 - a bit of both, as my body was moving the baby down, but I was trying to push with the contractions
2 - both: all were completely involuntary, except at the point of crowning with I gave two quick voluntary pushes between contractions to push him out gently as my midwife was afraid he'd shoot out too forcefully with my body's pushes
3 - involuntary

*Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?*

1 - no, although I got very frustrated as the drugs in my system made it difficult to figure out how I needed to do it, and the people around me were not helpful (although they were trying to be)
2 - at first I was terrified, particularly because my midwife said I was only at 6 cm and needed to stop my body's pushing, and I could not; after awhile I just gave in to it
3 - I knew what to expect from my previous birth and when the pushing started early I knew to just let it happen

*Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?*

1 - I was terribly afraid that I must be doing it "wrong." Later I regretted having said anything about the pushing urge to the nurse because I realized that my body was doing well to push the baby out on its own without "help"
2 - my midwife tried to get me to "stop" the pushing as she was afraid my cervix wasn't ready. Apparently my body knew better than she did. It scared me that my body wasn't fitting HER preconception of what it ought to be doing.
3 - my preconception was that I should just let my body do its thing, and get out of its way (so to speak) to let it do that

*What is your "philosophy" of pushing?*

That you don't need to TRY to push at all, that your body will move the baby out without conscious effort, unless there is some clear emergency where the baby needs to come out immediately (rare but possible). I think it is perfectly normal for our bodies to take a rest, even a seemingly long one, before pushing...and also normal for some people's bodies to start involuntarily pushing forcefully even before fully dilated.

*What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?*

1 - flat on my back. I was on drugs that made it impossible for me to be anywhere but on my back or side in bed. I wish now that I had asked to stay on my side, but I was coached to roll over onto my back and hike my knees up into the air.
2 - first lying in a bathtub (because the tub was too shallow to allow upright position and I wanted to be in the water), and then standing upright hanging onto my DH's shoulders, and then the midwife asked me to get on the bed to birth my baby...I dove face-down onto the bed, had one push, then got on hands and knees and gave a tiny voluntary push and out he came. Her preconception was that we'd be safer on the bed as he was coming out quickly. I later learned that it would have been simple for someone to hold a towel underneath my upright body to "catch" the baby if her hands slipped, and I would have preferred this.
3 - I changed position frequently in the birth tub, squatting or on hands-and-knees for most of the pushing, but then more on my back in the water. I chose to be in this position because I wanted to be able to 'catch' my own baby, and I had heard that if you are on hands-and-knees the baby tends to shoot out behind you. At the last minute her shoulder got stuck and instinct told me to flip over on hands-and-knees (I believe this is called the Gaskin maneuver?) but instead I had my midwife use her finger to unhook the baby so I wouldn't have to flip over.

*Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?*

1 - my entire labor was managed by others. The only instinctive moment was when I realized the baby was moving down the birth canal on his own, and no one knew but me. I felt completely hindered and inhibited. I was induced at 37 weeks for partial placental abruption and pre-eclampsia.
2 - my second stage was instinctive, although I did feel inhibited by the fact that I was in the hospital and my my midwife's very slight distrust of the natural process. My son's hand was up against his face when he emerged. My placenta was considered "slow" in that it didn't come out until 29 minutes after the birth (30 minutes would have gotten me a pitocin injection)...I simply asked for help in getting into a squatting position, and with one push it fell out.
3 - completely instinctive, and I only felt inhibited by the fact that there was an assistant midwife present whom I had not met and did not feel intimately connected with. My daughter's shoulder got stuck on her way out and her head was out underwater for a few minutes, a few contractions, and then my midwife used her finger to unhook the shoulder. I imagine this might be considered shoulder dystocia but it certainly wasn't difficult to resolve.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

How long did you push?

*I pushed for 10 min with my dd (she was a 32 week preemie 3 lbs, 13 oz).

I pushed for 7 min with my ds (a 36 weeker 6lbs, 10 oz)
*

How did you know when to start pushing?

*With dd, doctors told me to push, due to all of the drugs I had been given over the course of my 144 hour labor, I had no urge to push.

With ds, I didn't have any meds and my body told me to push. I couldn't have stopped it with any more effectivness than I could have stopped a speeding train. It was amazing.*

Why did you start pushing when you did?

*See above answer*

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

*See above again*

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?

*I never had any urge with dd.

With ds, the urge did change, it became stronger and my body was doing more of the pushing than I was*

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

*With dd, yes, it was doctor influenced.

With ds, no, it was nature influenced...almost a magical thing.*

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

*A woman's body should tell her when the proper time for pushing begins. A woman is her own caregiver and should be allowed to trust in her body and be allowed to make most decisions regarding her pregnancy and delivery ~ even when to push*

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

*Both times, on my back, in a hosptial, according to "doctor's orders"*

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

*My dd was a 32 weeker, my entire labor and delivery was a complication

My ds was the most incredible experience. My labor only lasted 4 hours from start to finish. I do feel that I was rushed into an AROM so that the doctor could get on with his day. That really annoyed me. Also, with both deliveries, I wasn't allowed to move or eat and I really wanted to do both. Homebirth will be my next option (If I can sustain a 37 week pregnancy)*

Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

How long did you push? Two pushes, about 2 minutes.

How did you know when to start pushing? How could I NOT know!!!









Why did you start pushing when you did? I couldn't not.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) Well, involuntary in the sense that my body took over and just DID it....

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how? Uhm...my experience was that I very suddenly had the urge to push after my daughter had been crowning a while and so I just did it. It happened too fast to worry about anything else.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how? Not at all. I really had no clue what I was getting into when I went into labor....

What is your "philosophy" of pushing? After my experience with my daugther, my philosophy is that my body will do it's job when the time is right and I'm not going to waste my energy pushing if the baby isn't totally ready.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best? I was sitting up, semi reclined in a birth table/bed that converted to a type of chair.....It was just what the hosptial gave me.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
My midwife TRIED to manage it a little...once I was 10 cm, she tried to get me to push and I said no. I feel that it was very instictive but it was stressfull because the nurses would come in a make snotty comments about how I wasn't being cooperative. I had no complications other than my dd had the cord wrapped around her neck so I had to stop in the middle of push one to let them take care of it.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

How long did you push?
1-a little over an hour
2-about 10 minutes

How did you know when to start pushing?
for both kids, the urge was strong

Why did you start pushing when you did?
for both kids, my body just took over

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
for both I would say involuntary

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
nope

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
for both-I don't think so. It really just came over me. And my birth attendants really just let me go.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Listen to your body, let your body "lead" your mind.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
for both kids, I was semi-reclined, with dh and doula each holding up a leg and/or holding my knees myself. It seemed instinctive, and I never wanted to get up or move. also with both kids, I went through transition on the toilet.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
Again, I had a similar experience with both kids. I would characterize it as instinctive. I remember with ds, sitting on the toilet, and my mw asking me if I wanted to give birth on the toilet. when i said no, she said well we better move because you are getting very "pushy." I didn't really even realize that I was pushing at that point. No complications either time. I definitley didn't feel inhibited. With my dd and the longer pushing time, my mw did make some gentle suggestions, with ds, nobody said a word that I can recall. He came very quickly. Ds was born in the caul with his hand up next to his cheek.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

How long did you push?

About 3 1/2 hours.

How did you know when to start pushing?

I had an unmedicated hospital birth, and the pushing contractions were overwhelming.

Why did you start pushing when you did?

The pushing contractions were unmistakable, but I had a lip of cervix, so I was told not to push until that was out of the way, which seemed to be for about 1/2 hour or so.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

It was both. I have described my pushing contractions as dry heaves but in reverse. But I was also pushing with them as well. Probably a little too hard, IMO, now looking back.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?

I'm not really sure. The urge to push and the sensations themselves didn't change, but I did start to get really tired and a little scared towards the end because it had been so long. While I was happy with the birth I had in the hospital, I feel like a good midwife could have helped me through this part of it a little better.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

Yes, it was. I had concentrated all my preparation on dealing with the contractions, and never really thought about pushing. It seemed like everything I read (or based on my mom's experience) was that pushing was fairly quick, and felt more like a relief than anything. For me it was the worst part of the whole experience, and I was unprepared emotionally for how hard that would be on me. And no one had mentioned how totally brutalized it would leave me feeling afterwards. One of my reasons for not wanting medication was so I could feel good and be up and around after the birth, but I was so damn sore and tired from pushing that I didn't even want to hold ds at first. It was excruciating just to change positions while nursing. I would have liked to have been a little mroe prepared for pushing as a hard part of labor.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

I didn't really have a philosophy before - I had everyone counting to 10, but I just did what I wanted to anyway. But this time I will be more forceful about not having people count, and about not straining so hard unless it's really necessary.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

I ended up laying flat on my back with legs up, but to be honest, it's because I was so worn out. In the beginning I was squatting, standing, using the squatting bar, etc. But after 2 1/2 hours I was just so tired and sore. Again, though, it would have been nice if someone more experienced had been able to suggest some different positions that still allowed me to relax.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

I've already mentioned some of that. When ds's head came out, the cord around his neck was so tight that it had to be cut before his body could be born, and he was limp, blue and not breathing at first. He ended up being just fine, but there was some speculation that the tight cord was making the pushing harder. I don't think I felt hindered, except I do remember wanting to push my feet against the stirrups, rather than in them, and being told not to. I don't remember why. I lost all inhibitions during labor, but I've fairly unhibited to begin with, so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

How long did you push?
*midwives' notes say 15 minutes, felt like a lot longer than that to me!*

How did you know when to start pushing?
*I couldn't not push, my body just took over*

Why did you start pushing when you did?
*see above - at first I was trying so hard not to push, since I wasn't completely dilated and had a swollen cervical lip, but couldn't stop. At some point I gave in to my body's urges and pushed that baby out in record time!*

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
*see above*

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
*Well, I was fighting the urge to push at first, then finally gave in and went with it.*

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
*No, my brain had nothing to do with it at all - my body took over.*

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
*huh? I don't understand this question at all.*

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
*I moved and changed positions between each contraction. I had always pictured myself laboring on my hands and knees, but that position didn't work at all for me.*

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
*totally instinctive. Midwives made a couple suggestions, but I just let my body take over.*

Please add any other relevant comments. Also feel free to email me your answers if you'd rather.
*Bear in mind that I did not deliver my second baby at the hospital, and that I had some of the best midwives in the world attending this birth!







*


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Here are the questions I have been asking:
Note*1-in hospital, 2-at home with mw
How long did you push?
1-40 minutes
2-I didn't

How did you know when to start pushing?
1-doc told me I was fully dialated and could push with each contraction.
2-n/a

Why did you start pushing when you did?
1-thought that was what I should do
2-n/a

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
1-voluntary
2-Mayby I could say there was involuntary pushing with this one, as I did not consciously push with this birth. I was never aware of any pushing, I just let my body do the work. It was also very fast, she emerged after only a couple surges.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
1-no
2-There were changes in my surges. I felt a surge push dd down, then stopped, then a surge that bulged my bag of waters out, but intact. Then about 10 minutes where I almost slept, then a surge that burst my bag, the next surge the head crowned, next surge the head was out, and a last surge for the body after a short break in the surges.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
1-yes, I just followed docs orders, thought that was the way it goes.
2-I threw everything out the window and just trusted my body, knowing birth was not a place for my intellegent mind, but a place for my primal mind.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
I think you should listen to your body and not be hung up on the idea that any pushing is neccessary.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
1-reclyning in hospital bed, holding knees. I did as I was told.
2-I floated above dh's lap in a fishy pool, leaning back on him when I needed to. I didn't really think about positions with this one, just liked being in the water and that was the position that worked at the time.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
1-managed-yes. I was unhappy that the doc was so hurried about getting my babe out, I felt like when she was coming out that it did not have to be so urgent. And he cut me, when I told him not to. He also mad us feel like if we did not cut the cord right away it would be a life and death matter, not really complications, but definately not normal.
2-totally instinctive, not hindered at all, no complications. A gentle joyful birth.

Brandi


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm really enjoying reading these answers. Just in case anybody's interested







here are my own answers:

How long did you push?
*#1- 2 hours
#2- 10 minutes
#3- 2 contractions (a few minutes?)*

How did you know when to start pushing?
*#1- I didn't! My midwife told me I was fully dilated and could start pushing, so I did.
#2- the baby was moving down, creating a sensation of pressure -- the midwife noted my reaction to this and said my body was pushing the baby out, and that I could start bearing down, so I did.
#3- same as #2, except I did not bear down until the urge was irresistible.*

Why did you start pushing when you did?
*#1- the midwife told me it was time
#2- I felt the urge, and the midwife confirmed it was time
#3- I couldn't help but push*

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
*#1- totally voluntary (that is, I *made* myself do it, in the absence of any urge)
#2- my body was already pushing the baby down, and my added efforts were voluntary
#3- totally involuntary -- that "dry heave" feeling others have mentioned*

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
*#1- No. Never felt an urge to push, it was sheer miserable force all the way.
#2- At first the pushing sensations were very far-away feeling (but unmistakable) but very quickly became overwhelming. I definitely worked harder the more overwhelming they became.
#3- No. It was very sudden and explosive -- I had no idea the birth was imminent. One moment I couldn't feel her head at all (she was still so far up), and the next her head was out, and the next her body was out.*

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
*#1- Yes. I had no idea that the body could push the baby out (even though that's basically what the contractions are doing, duh) and thought that at some point the mother has to decide to get to work and get the baby out.
#2- Yes. I thought I would still have to put myself to work, but I believed my body would know better than the midwife when I should start, so we didn't check dilation -- I just waited for the pushing "urge".
#3- Yes. I didn't believe any longer that I needed to make myself push the baby out -- that if all was well and the hormonal process not made to go awry, that I would not and should not voluntarily push, that if my body needed me to bear down in addition to my uterus's efforts, it would compel me to.*

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
*outlined above in #3*

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
*#1- semi-reclining. Didn't know that one could give birth in other positions







:, and the midwife encouraged it so that she could do perineal massage and assistants could put counter-pressure on my feet while I pushed.
#2- squatting. I had been kneeling, but the midwife suggested I get into a squat for the birth. I didn't want to, but believed at the time that squatting was the ultimate position for giving birth in. I didn't think I could move, so midwife told husband to lift me up.
#3- kneeling. I had decided that I would let my body guide me. Throught transition I changed position many different times, then suddenly had an overwhelming understanding that I needed to kneel, though I didn't know the birth was imminent. She was born a few minutes later.*

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
*#1- Totally managed, measured, and guided. Felt hindered by illness (from augmenting the labor with castor oil), disagreements with midwife, and inhibition. Nothing generally regarded as complications, though my body felt wrecked and my recovery was hard and long.
#2- Somewhat instinctive: the labor was not managed or measured, and only minimally guided. I did feel quite inhibited, and my concentration was thrown off, with the arrival of the midwife. No complications, quick recovery.
#3- Totally instinctive. A family member unexpectedly showed up during transition, which did throw off my concentration and made me feel inhibited, but left soon after. No complications, quick recovery.*


----------



## 2BMamaof3 (Oct 13, 2003)

How long did you push?

10 minutes with the first and 2 minutes with the second

How did you know when to start pushing?
When they told me with the first and more or less when I felt it (spontaneously) with the second

Why did you start pushing when you did?
The second: Because I though I had a compacted bowel, to be perfectly honest. I was dilated to 3 stretch to 4 15 minutes before I gave birth...I was told I was not in real labour. But I had very strong urges to push and assumed this must mean I had to poo! (sigh)

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
I pushed along with each contraction with the first and when I felt like it with the second.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
With the first one I got better at noticing the urge to push (but still over 10 minutes I didn't get much time to practice!!) and with number two...2 minutes is too fast to get used to anything!

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
I had a CNM on call deliver number one. I thought for sure I'd be doing the 1-10 hold your breath type of pushing, but she encouraged me to push as long as the contraction lasted.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
I dont' have one. It's not been an issue FOR ME so I've never given much thought to it. I guess it would be to listen to my body and let it do its job...it's going to push whether or not I think about it. If I free myself and relax I think it does its job more effectively.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
Number one I was reclining on my side, bed tipped down a bit. Number two I was standing, DH supporting me from behind.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
No meds with either (although I was asked to and did take an Ativan about 10 minutes before I had #2 because...I was not in labour, but was quite upset (umm, yeah...it's called TRANSITION!!!). Another sigh. There was medium thick meconium with #2 as well and other than they cut her cord immediately upon birth (sigh) there weren't any complications.
I was guided a bit with number one...at first...to know when to start to push...but I did not feel hindered at all and it happened much more quickly than I ever thought would happen.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh boy, this is interesting to read all these replies. I have to say that we are all soooooooooooooo different.
HOW LONG DID I PUSH?
with dd- about 14 minutes
with ds- 19 HOURS
HOW DID I KNOW WHEN TO START PUSHING?
I did not know either time, I never once in all the hours of labor, had any desire to push. with dd, my first labor, I was coached thru pushing her out after being 10 cm for about 4 hours and never getting the urge on my own.
with ds, I do not know waht the hell happened, that boy was stuck hard. Midwifes, dh, and I tried everything-- sex, nipple stimulation, hot showers, herbs, homeopathy, acupressurre, acupuncture, castor oils, etc.. before going to the hospital (hard for me to do too) and getting pitocin to couse strong enough contractions to get him out. He needed to be resesitated, the only good thing about being at the hospital already, BUT we were allowed to go home with mws when he was 1 hour born, they thought we were crazy but he was fine.
So now #3 is due in 7 weeks and who knows which way it will go??


----------



## chickiebabe (Feb 17, 2003)

Great thread. My experience pushing was my most unexpected experience with labor.
How long - just over an hour by my midwife's notes but felt like 15-20 minutes to me.
Voluntary or involuntary - mostly voluntary - had a bit of a cervical lip which my MW recommended "pushing through" since there was slight swelling devloping. I was fine with that but since I didn't feel a real urge, I think my initial pushes weren't terribly effective. Once I started pushing, I could tell how well my pushes were or weren't working by just "tuning in" to the sensations. I really never had any overwhelming urge to push even once he started to descend more. (I also never had any "transition" I had very slow, smooth progress through the whole labor.
Position - semi-reclining and on my side. I declined the birth tub the whole time (I got really cold when I got out at home so I didn't want that to happen again)
Preconceptions? - I'm a physician and attend births myself so I was most surprised that I didn't have an overwhelming pushing urge with an unmedicated (hypnobirthing) birth. I felt very much in control the whole time and that surprised me.
Philosophy - Mine has always been that your body will tell you what to do
Was my second stage managed - Absolutely but I truly believe it was appropriate guidance for my labor rather than a preconceived - "all women should push at 10 cm for 10 seconds 3 times with each ctx". I had a great MW and trusted her completely to intervene only for things htat would help. I also know that without any thing I'd probably have done fine too, but I think the management was helpful.


----------



## citizenfong (Dec 24, 2002)

How long did you push?

>I pushed for 16 minutes. I spent the 1.5 hrs before that using every bit of my energy to NOT push.

How did you know when to start pushing?

>Well, first I threw the I Ching, then I consulted with some out-of-state "pushing experts"...:LOL
Oh, wait, no, now I remember...when my body was invaded by a freight train and I screamed, "I HAVE TO PUSH!!!", I knew I was having "the urge".

Why did you start pushing when you did?

>Well, I started working WITH the urge to push instead of against it when my mw kindly gave me permission.









Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

>Well, this is interesting. Obviously I was experiencing the involuntary urge to push. However, when I started working with it I remember thinking that I maybe wasn't even having ctx anymore, as it felt like it was just me mightily pushing. I don't know if the ctx really stopped or if the release of being able to push was just so pleasurable that it eclipsed everything else, or what!

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?

>Some of this I've already detailed. I'll flesh out the rest in the last answer, I think.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

>No. I really was at the mercy of my body and the people around me. I WAS surprised that it really was as involuntary as I'd heard it could be, or maybe just more surprised by the intensity of it.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

>For myself in the future? Eleminate all unnecessary outside sources of intervention and push when you dang well think you should push.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

>I was laying on my side, as I had been doing whenever I could throughout the labor process. It was one of the few things that I was able to choose instinctively, simply because no one told me to do it differently. Ironically, I had been practicing squats for my whole pregnancy. I found out later that the side-lying postion is good for slowing down a fast labor, which it did for me. Yea, instincts!

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

>Oh, man. Well, I believe that my fast labor would have been much faster yet if not for outside influences. I was quite vulnerable to any and all "suggestions" made in my presence, mostly because I was caught in a tidal wave and was just trying to keep from drowning. And I'm a very compliant patient, despite my desire not to be. I'm just too sympathetic to everyone else time constraints, etc. Don't want to be a nuiscence.

I was told at 3pm after being examined and found to be "fingertip dilated" to call the mw at 9:30 pm to check in and let them know how I was progressing. Then, 2.5 hrs later when we were in the car on the way to the hospital, my sister, who was driving, responded to my update that I needed to push with a, "NO YOU DON'T NEED TO PUSH IN THE CAR!" (did I mention that she is my extremely intimidating older sister?) Then when I got to the hospital I was told that I had to wait for the mw to arrive. They said at that time that I was at 5.5 cm. When the mw arrived I was at 9.5. Shortly after she told me I could push.

Every single message I was getting was WAIT!!!!! You cannot/are not having that baby right now. I believe that I was complete in the car and that I closed myself back up enough to keep that baby in. I have a good bit of control over my body. (I once tried a biofeedback machine in college and raised the temperature of my hand 5 degrees just by concentrating on doing it!) The only way I could keep from actively pushing that whole time was for my sister to say with each ctx "relax". If she didn't say it, I would push along with the urge. And each time I'd feel like, I didn't mean to! I swear!

This birth WILL be different! I can't wait! And I'll happily update you on what differences I experience this time at my UC birth. I'm 38 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Laura Shanley in her UC book says that pushing is like pooping; when it's ready to come out you hardly have to do any work at all. If you try and poop when you just don't have to go, you will exhaust yourself. (And, of course, if everyone is yelling at you to hurry up and poop, that doesn't help either!)

She also tells people's stories of babies who have been born while the mother was unconscious (without interference) or asleep. One woman woke up and her baby had been born.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I had the not-at-all-natural, super-intervention birth that I had done everything to avoid.



> _Originally posted by blueviolet_
> *
> How long did you push?*
> 
> ...


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

How long did you push?
nearly three hours
How did you know when to start pushing?
I had wanted to push a couple on contractions earlier, but the OB nurse wanted to check me first

Why did you start pushing when you did?
I wanted to and I had been told I was full dialated.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) I could of not pushed especially intially, but it felt much better to push.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
I felt like I was getting the hang of it after a couple. I never felt like I had a very firm idea of how much progress I was making even when I watched in the mirror. It didn't change that much other than my level of fatigue when way up.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how? I am sure

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Other than nobody should count for me not much


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

How long did you push?
20 min (approx)

How did you know when to start pushing?
Felt like I had to poop, then REALLY wanted to poop

Why did you start pushing when you did?
Told my mw I think I want to push, she said to do whatever I felt like doing

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
I'd say both. The urge was so strong, I don't think I could NOT have pushed, but I was definitely consciously helping

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
No. It felt great from the moment I started until the baby came out

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
No. I did what I wanted to do-no one coached me or told me what to expect or do prior to birthing

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
This time around, I think I will try not to push so hard. It was such a release that I don't remember taking one break, just constantly pushing while breathing in and out. I tore in 2 places, I think because I was pushing so hard, so this time, I'd like to try to keep in mind that I need to slow down a bit

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
I was lying on my side on the floor. I DID NOT PICK THIS POSITION. I cried when my mw had me lie down. She was concerned b/c she couldn't find the hb while I was standing leaning over my dh in a chair (I had gone from 4 cm to ready to push in the 1 hr she had been there-I don't think she expected the baby to be that far down-more exenuating circumstances led to her concern, but they aren't worth elaborating here). Later she said she was trying to slow it down a bit. This time, I don't care, I am not getting out of a comfortable position b/c someone tells me to. My body knew what was happening, even if the rest of us didn't.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
No complications. I guess I will have to elaborate. My mw measured me at a tight 3 cm at my last appt. After 7 hrs of early (latent) labor, my water broke. My mw arrived about an hr after that and I was at 4 cm. She never checked me again b/c an hour later she was having trouble finding the hb and she was concerned with how intense I was acting and made me lie down on the floor so she could figure out what was going on. As soon as I laid down, I started feeling the urge to push. I would say that yes, it was managed and a bit inhibited simply b/c it was a first baby and kind of atypical timeline. No one knew what was going on, I sure didn't, so I trusted my mw. She obviously didn't know either and the result was a bit mismanaged, though I don't feel resentful about it-I really believe she was doing her best to safeguard me at the time with the knowledge she had.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

How long did you push?

>About 45 minutes.

How did you know when to start pushing?

>I just suddenly felt like it.

Why did you start pushing when you did?

>Because I wanted to. I had the first sensation that I wanted to push in the diningroom, and 2 more on the way to the bedroom. The midwife checked me, informed me I was 10cm & could start pushing... she hadn't told me NOT to push on my way down the hall, and I had.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

>Voluntary

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?

>It became less clear toward the end when I needed to push... it was like the urge never completely went away.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

>I'm not sure. By which position I was in, I suppose so. I was suprised by the sounds I made (I moaned) I could have put effort into being quiet, but wasn't told to. I think it was my bodies' way of letting excess energy go, so I wouldn't push too hard.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

>It's so different for everyone, it's hard to have a philosophy. I suppose start with instinct, and work from there. I appreciated the guidance I got.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

> I was in a semi sitting position on my back, with DH and my mom supporting my legs. I had laid on my back for the exam where the MW said I was 10cm, and then just didn't think to move from that position. I've seen too many women birth on their backs, I guess!
Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

>It was guided. The MW reminded me a few times that if I wasn't sure I needed to push, to stop trying, and start again when I knew I felt like it. Other than that, pushing was pretty instinctual. I felt hindered by the position I was in (I'd have liked the MW to suggest I try another position) DS was born 'military style'... I don't know if that would ever be considered a complication (he didn't tuck his chin to his chest)


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

How fun! Love reading everyone's answers!
I had full epidurals with both babies, just FYI.

How long did you push?
#1: 20 min.
#2: 3 pushes (about 5 min. maybe?)

How did you know when to start pushing?
Was told I was fully dilated so could.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
Was told to.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
#1: All voluntary
#2: She moved down the birth canal all by herself to the vag. opening. At that point I pushed.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
#1: no pushing sensation
#2: felt baby moving down the birth canal, pressure, and got a slight urge to push

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
#1: had no preconceptions
#2: expected to push the same as #1, like a large bm. I am apparently a "good pusher"

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
not sure how to answer this

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
#1: labored on back. When time came to push the bed turned into a birthing chair and I was seated upright to push.
#2: it happened so quickly there wasn't time to set up the bed so I delivered her on my back with the bed slightly inclined.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

#1: Was totally guided. I was told when to push and people counted. Pushed for 20 minutes and was not going to tear. Then baby's hb dropped into the 60's for over 4 min. and I got a 2nd degree cut and baby was delivered on the next push. It all took about 20 min.

#2: Baby was allowed to move down to opening by herself. Then I asked my birth team to count because I found that helpful last time. I did not tear (just a skid mark) and was not cut. I did not feel hindered in any way.

With both births I found the mirror very useful.

My only other comment is that I chose to have the epidural before the birth knowing the risks involved and that it would make pushing possibly harder. In my case both pushing phases were very short and easy despite being on my back. I know it's not the ideal position though. I was open to the idea with #2 to push lying on my side if things got difficult, but it all happened so fast.

Darshani


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

How long did you push?

DS --- 1 hour DD --- 15 min.

How did you know when to start pushing?

DS --- My water broke, midwife said I could push whenever it felt right. She didn't check dilation or anything. I pushed with the contrax. I was on all 4's, wasn't really getting anywhere. MW suggested I squat. About 10 min. later with ds was born.

DD --- I was in the tub and had a very strong urge to push. I was in a squat, leaning my arms over the tub. DD's head came out and I sorta waited, not having any contrax, finally some strong ones came and I pushed a bit more.

Why did you start pushing when you did? With DS, midwife suggested it. With DD, I had a strong urge to.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) see above

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how? No, not really.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how? No, I didn't really know what to expect.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing? Push when ya feel like it!

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

With DS, the mw suggested I squat to speed things up. With DD, I did what felt right.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

Neither of my births were overly managed or guided. The mw was really there for my reassurance and only stepped in a couple times to coach me and give me some tea =) There weren't any complications.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

How long did you push?
10 minutes

How did you know when to start pushing?
It felt like I had to use the bathroom.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
I felt as I absoultely had to push.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
Voluntary, but I REALLY really wanted to do it. It would have been super-difficult not to do it.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
Only did it 3x. THe first one I was standing in the shower, and I squatted. The sensation was overwhelming. THe second two pushed my dd out.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
No, I instinctively knew what to do when it became time to do so, though prior to that, I wan't sure if I would know how or when to push. Beleive me, though, there is no mistaking that feeling.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Hmmm, I don't know

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
Squatting for the first one. Sitting/reclining for the other two. Both of these positions 'worked' but the squatting hurt my thighs.I had no preconcieved notions of what would be best.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
Very easy, very uncomplicated, not guided at all.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

How long did you push?
-- 2-3 hours

How did you know when to start pushing?
-- i felt like i had to poop

Why did you start pushing when you did?
-- i told the nurse, "i feel like i have to have a bowel movement," and she said, "i'll bring you the bedpan" (and i very nearly said f*** you) and i said "NO i feel like i have to PUSH" and she said, "OH let's check for dilation..." some time went by, they sent a nurse in, saw i was 10 cm and they told me to start pushing, even though i didn't really feel like i had to through each contraction they told me to.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
-- voluntary, until the end. they just kept telling me to push so i kept doing it... and then right before i delivered my body took over and they became completely involuntary (like retching... but... not)

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
-- yes. see above.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
-- no, it was influenced by their goddamned hospital policies. if they had let me do it my way i would have been pushing for much less time.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
-- the MOTHER knows what's best.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
-- on my back, legs up being supported on one side by the nurse and on the other by my fiance. i did NOT choose this position. they said it was standard hospital policy and wouldn't allow me up.







if it had been up to me, i would have been leaning forward and squatting. the position they forced me in was extremely painful and prolonged labor and delivery.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
-- 2nd stage? you mean... delivery?
i definitely felt both hindered and inhibited. i wanted to just do what i felt was right, and they wouldn't allow it. i was so frustrated and sad and disappointed but didn't even have the language to express how i was feeling (how can you contradict what is advocated by your whole country? i didn't know i had a choice.)
i tore very badly, and also had a cervical tear, but no "complications."


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

#1-induced labor due to 8 days past due date & suspected large baby, used epidural
#2-totally natural, midwife-delivered in birth center, whole labor was 4-1/2 hours

How long did you push?
#1-3 hours, ended in vacuum extraction
#2-about 20 minutes

How did you know when to start pushing?
#1-never had the urge, the nurses told me when to push, baby never came down
#2-just sort of came over me in the car on the way to the birth center. Had to actively NOT push or baby would have been born in the car.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
see above

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
#1-pushed when someone told me to
#2-totally involuntary. Just pushed when I felt like it, no one told me when to push or not push

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
no with either birth-never had the urge with #1, had the urge to push about 1 hour-30 minutes before the birth & it seemed to stay the same level, I think.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
#1-totally. I was told when and how to push-hold breath, count to 10, etc.-Ugh. It was awful & didn't work.
#2-thought it would be like the first time, but it wasn't at all-it went GREAT!

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Your body knows what to do-let it happen naturally. People were having babies long before anyone thought to count to ten during contractions. My goodness.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
#1-flat on back, so uncomfortable. Did this bc. That's what they did at the hospital. I did have a MW attending, and she tried to get me to change positions, but I was past help.
#2-I moved around a lot, but finally sort of sat up w/ my back against the wall. Baby was born very soon after.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
In general, labor #1 was totally managed-induced, pitocin, catheter, monitors on me and baby, stuck in bed, felt awful-took 27 hours til he was born. I hated it and felt terrible for years. #2 was as perfect a birth as they get-short of a homebirth. I was in control of the whole thing & let my body take over. The midwives were almost bystanders & let me do my thing. Loved it!!!


----------



## kickstandj (Feb 24, 2004)

How long did you push?
my body pushed for 1/2 hr and was told to wait for Dr. then I pushed for another 1/2 hour after dr. arrived. maybe 5 mins.

How did you know when to start pushing?
I was on the toilet and all of a sudden my body folded in half and i thought i can't push now, I just started labor! Then another one and it was so strong I remembered my MW telling me that my body will tell me what to do. So I went with it and my water broke with great force. At that point I checked myself and she was crowning. So I was reasurred it was ok to push now.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (if both please elaborate)
I wanted to when my body first started but the nurse told me to fight it. Then when they told me I could I went with it, then the Dr. was telling me to push.
I didn't really push, I was in the passenger side and my body and baby were doning the driving I just happened to be there.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so how?
I had no idea what to expect, but I thought it took longer than it should have.
I thought I would be pushing and bearing down again but my body just took over and I relaxed and went with the flow.

What is your "Philosophy"of pushing?
I think that a womens body is a incredibly complex,beautiful thing.And sometimes people and their thinking get in the way of what is supposed to be the most incredible most natural experience they could ever endure. I think that a woman could be unconsious and her body could still birth the baby without any outside interfearance. So i guess I am saying it is up to the body but somewhat regulated by the mind.

What positions were you in when you were pushing /giving birth? Was the position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?In a hospital bed on my side then on my back legs held by others.
First two on toilet(very relaxing for surges) then on the bed on my side for the third. With the third the head came out so I knelt down on one knee other leg squated holding on to the bed for the last push and out she came into my arms.

Was your second stage managed/measured/guided in any way(by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
I think that if I would have went with my body when it first started pushing it wouldn't have taken so long to birth her and she wouldn't have come out purple and have to be put on oxygen her first moments of life outside the whomb. Thats why i chose a MW with the second.
My midwife and her assistants didn't get there till she was about 45mins old. I was totally confident in my health, my babys health and my body. The only complication I would say was telling my babysitter to quit yelling so I could relax. She kept saying she was going to call an ambulance because we were all alone besides the kids and she didn't know what to do. Telling her to shut up was the only time I really felt in my body. The rest of the time was like a dream state. Like I was no longer in controll. Although I wouldn't change a thing.(besides the babysitter) I found it so empowering to birth my baby by myself and deliver her by myself. The energy in the room was so much more relaxed and joyfull.I hope to do it again but maybe with a midwife at least in the house this time just in case.


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

How long did you push?
dd1 - 15 minutes, dd2 6 minutes

How did you know when to start pushing?
my body was going to push on it's own if i didn't

Why did you start pushing when you did?
very strong urge

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) involuntary at first, then i pushed with it

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
yes as above, the first pushing contractions are overwhelming, then manageable

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
not really, all i knew was that purple pushing was bad

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
push when you feel your body is ready

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
dd1- semi-sit/squat, dd2 side lying, both instinctive

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
dd1 - completely instinctive, uninhibited, no complications, dd2 - i asked for guidance for her crowning, uninhibited, no comlications









Jen


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

This is a very interesting thread! Just had my 2nd baby 2 weeks ago, so it was interesting to compare the two births.

How long did you push?
1 - 3xs, maybe 4-5 minutes
2 - about 20 minutes

How did you know when to start pushing?
1 - Didn't know - I had an epidural. Dr left me alone for so long that dd almost birthed herself! When he finally came to check me, her head was crowning, but I felt nothing.
2 - I didn't *know*, but my body started to push on it's own

Why did you start pushing when you did?
1 - The dr told me to
2 - I couldn't stop my body from pushing. I tried to stop it, because I had been checked less than 5 minutes before and was only 4 cm dilated

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
1 - Voluntary
2 - Completely involuntary

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
1 - no pushing sensations
2 - my response changed - after I realized that I had no choice but to push, I stopped trying to fight it and just went with it

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
1 - no
2 - yes. Since I had just been checked and was told by my midwife that I was only 4 cm, I tried not to push. I was so afraid that I would swell up and/or tear pushing against a closed cervix.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Your body knows exactly what to do. Trust it, not what other people tell you.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
1 - Flat on my back with my legs supported, since I could not feel them. Epidural made that the only viable option.
2 - I was in the birthing tub. This was what I had wanted.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
1 - Not managed. I slept through it with the epidural. Complications - none, but I did tear a bit and required a few stitches
2 - Instinctive. My body did what it needed to do. The midwife suggested I might be more comfortable in the tub, so I got in. I had planned on birthing in the wter anyway, but was waiting until I got closer to fully dilated to get in. Thankfully I got in when she suggested, or I could not have had the water birth
Complications - After birthing the head, my contractions stopped for 3-4 minutes, so ds was stuck. He had the cord around his neck. They picked back up and I pushed him the rest of the way out with no problems. Despite what I was thinking, I didn't even tear enough to require attention.

Bonnie
Mama to McKenna Elizabeth 8.25.00 & Holden Phillip 2.10.04


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

great questions, its great to read about all the different experiences. pushing was nothing like i imagined...

How long did you push?
well, we had a very rapid labor (3 hrs from first ctx to delivery) and i involuntarily started pushing little pushes on my own but held back until the midwives got to our house (10 min before birth!







) So I pushed hard for about 10 min, with little pushes for about 40 min, making 2nd stage about 50 min

How did you know when to start pushing?
there was nothing for me to know or not know, the pressure was out of control and there was nothing i could do but push to tolerate the pressure!!!

Why did you start pushing when you did?
i had too because i couldn't stand the pressure.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
involuntary because my body just did it without any thought on my part. but voluntary in that i deliberately waited to push hard until the midwives arrived. dh was shocked enough at the speed in which things occured, i really didn't want him to catch our first all by himself!

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
the urge got greater and greater as her head got lower. once i was really close to delivery, i don't think i wanted to wait until the next contraction to push because i wanted to keep pushing.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
well, this is tricky because i work on l & d, with lots of women with epidurals, so i was used to really directing women on how to push. it also seemed like alot of first time nonmedicated moms really needed help coordinating themselves to push and took them awhile to really "get it". i didn't know where i would fall along the spectrum. i didn't know if it was something i could prepare for in advance or just figure it out when the time came. for me, i just listened to my body and didn't think too much. i think i would have killed anyone if they had tried to tell me what to do.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
i definitely think you should push when you feel the urge, rest through contractions if you need to and listen to your body. i don't believe in time limits or directed pushing (at least not in unmedicated women)

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
this is interesting. the only positions i wanted to be in were side lying or hands and knees. before being in labor and actually experiencing pressure, etc, side lying always seems like a confusing position to me. i didn't understand how it could be comfortable or effective. the only position i wanted to be in was a squat. when my midwife got there, she directed me to squat numerous times (which I resisted), telling me if i squated, the baby would be born. when i finally did squat, she was born on the next push..but in a real "blow out" manner and i had a bad tear. i do think if i had continued pushing in the positions i liked, maybe i would not have torn so badly. on the other hand, i really wanted her born and squating did the trick!









Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
it was all instinctive with the exception of my cnm having me switch to a squat.


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

What amazing variety.
DD was my first and a homebirth and I really had no idea what to expect. It would have been good to have read a list of different responses like this. I was surprised by the intensity of the push feeling--it was irresistable. I actually ended up holding back instinctually because it was so intense. I was on hands and knees in the birth pool and when she crowned, I flipped over to a semi-reclining position and actually tried to hold back. She would have been out in 2 contractions after about 10 min of pushing, but I held off and took about 5-6 contractions. And the benefit was no tears. I'm really glad I was able to listen to my body even though in reality, my responses were based on the fact that I had no idea what was going on!!

side-note; After my birth I was talking with a GP who asked me about my homebirth and if I waited until the urge to push. I said yes, it had never occured to me to push any sooner. Then he said the funniest thing. He said HE'd been considering ALLOWING women to wait until they felt the urge. He said there are some possible benefits. I didn't react at the time, but now it just seems hilarious. What a point of view.

Pushing: 20min
The pushing began on it's own, beyond my control
The pushing sensations stayed pretty constant, but became a bit more intense over time.
Preconceptions: I had no idea that the pushing contractions were so involuntary. I really never considered it. It actually frightened me at first.
My philosophy of pushing is that it should be left to mom's initiative and intuition. Unless it really doesn't start on it's own. But it seems that if done naturally, it will proceed as it should, either quickly or more slowly.
I was on all fours and then in a semi-reclining position.
My labor was unmanaged and unassisted.
Violet


----------



## morgan's_mom (Aug 25, 2002)

How long did you push? About an hour.

How did you know when to start pushing? Internal exam showed almost 10 with small anterior lip and midwife said I could push if I wanted to.

Why did you start pushing when you did? Because I wanted the baby out asap!

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) Totally voluntary. I never got the urge to push, nor did I get any relief from pushing.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how? See above. FWIW, one thing I did notice during second stage was that my contrax became much more bearable and spaced out so that I actually took a little rest (didn't push for a few minutes) because I welcomed the break from the contrax.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how? I guess so, in that I pushed when MW told me I could push. Perhaps if I had waited a bit, I would have had the urge to push, but who knows.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing? Uhhhh, don't really have one, I guess.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best? I was in the semi-reclined position, supported by my husband. I tried squatting, but didn't like it at all. I was somewhat limited because I had thick meconium stained fluid and MW had me on EFM (with my consent, of course).

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications? I guess it was somewhat guided by my MW, since I had no pushing urge. I didn't feel hindered or inhibited. Pushing was much more difficult than I expected (since I did not have that "relief" everyone talks about). No complications related to second stage.


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

This is very interesting, and excuse my naivete, but I am making some connections...it seems many who had epidurals had very short pushing times -- I would be led to believe that is because there is not a strong feeling to push, duh. But in the cases where many of us push for a long time, perhaps the reason the pushing took so long was because our bodies really weren't ready yet. I almost feel embarrassed to say that, like everyone's going to say, "Yeah, didn't you know that?" I just watched my birth videos today, and it struck me that not only did I push for an inordinate amount of time, but I was forcibly pushing. Let me answer the questions.

*How long did you push?*
1. 3 hours, then pulled out via vacuum
2. 90 minutes

*How did you know when to start pushing?*
1. Doctor told me
2. Midwife suggested it

*Why did you start pushing when you did?*
1. Doctor told me
2. Midwife asked if, after being at 9.5 for over an hour, I wanted to try to push. I said, "Please, YES!" But now I wonder if that was because I was *tired* of managing labor!

*Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)*
1. Totally involuntary
2. Totally involuntary

*Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?*
1. After a few pushes I realized I was having the urge to push.
2. I *never* felt like pushing. I would push 4 times during each contraction, and the first push each time was just remembering *how* to push. Pushing never felt good, as it had with my first baby, it always hurt, which really threw me off. With my first once I started pushing I felt great. His head never put the proper pressure on my cervix, so I don't know how long it would have taken to get the urge to push (posterior and ascynclitic).

*Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?*
1. I did not know anything and I just followed doctor's orders
2. I did not know I could try to push before reaching 10

*What is your "philosophy" of pushing?*
I am still trying to figure that out, but I am thinking a woman should wait until her body is screaming out for her to push.

*What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?*
1. On my back -- typical hospital fashion
2. Side-lying, modified squat -- only position I could tolerate!

*Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?*
1. Total induction, 4 days past edd -- nothing instinctual about it. Felt very inhibited, kept gown on and socks. Sustained a 4th degree tear, and baby was vacuum extracted out. Had IV the whole time. Baby was 9 pounds, 8 ounces, 37 centimeter head.
2. Somewhere between managed and instinctual. Felt the need to be totally nude, could not stand to have anything on, including fetal monitor. Was able to try different positions. After pushing for an hour, midwife paged doctor on call and gave me an IV. Luckily doc was slow and I did push my guy out. He was posterior and ascynclitic, which we discovered right as he was emerging. Small episiotomy to release pressure from old scar. Baby was 9 pounds, 9 ounces, 37 centimeter head.

*Please add any other relevant comments. Also feel free to email me your answers if you'd rather.*
I wonder if my pushing lengths would have been shorter had I waited until my body told me to push. On the other hand that would have been managing my labor for that much longer and I really don't know if I would have been able to do that -- I was so out of my head, praying anyway. Pushing gave me something different to do and focus on, instead of trying to manage labor on my own in my head. I will be excited to try some of these ideas out during my next labor, and I hope for a homebirth.


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

How long did you push?
1. 90 minutes, vacuum extraction & episiotomy
2. 45 minutes, small tear

How did you know when to start pushing?
1. Doc informed me I was dialated to 10 and needed to.
2. I felt the urge to push at 8 cms.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
1. Cause everyone was yelling at me to, and I didn't know what else to do
2. I couldn't help it

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary?
1. voluntary and very difficult
2. involuntary and still the hardest part of labor for me

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
1. no
2. urge never changed. Got cramps in my legs that hurt the most. I got encouraged once baby was moving down and once he was on his way out there was nothing else on Earth I could do. LOL

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
1. yes, I had an epidural and was limited by my mobility and had to do what the doctor was telling me to do. Ugh.
2. no, I had no idea what unmed birth pushing would be like. Less painful than I thought.









What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

Get the baby out! Pushing has been the worst part of labor both times.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth?

1. on my back
2. semireclining (by my choice - tried several positions for comfort)

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

1. I got an episiotomy because "the baby had to come out now" but I don't think he was ever in distress. Also a vacuum extraction because I couldn't feel enough to push and was totally unprepared for labor.
2. Touch of shoulder dystocia but #2 was kind of a larger sized baby. I didn't feel managed or otherwise interfered with during his birth.


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

What a great thread. I credit my 3rd degree tear to pushing very hard before I was ready. The medical staff was saying "Push harder! The head is right there!" I just didn't feel up to it. But finally I just went for it. My attitude was like "You want a push? I'll show you a push!" And out came Anthony.

How long did you push?
40 minutes

How did you know when to start pushing?
I never really felt an urge.







:

Why did you start pushing when you did?
I was "complete" (hospital birth). Nurses, OB, and DH were rooting me on.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
Voluntary, but not because I wanted to. I just didn't feel like pushing! I think I was still in need of a rest between 1st & 2nd stages. I should have listened to my body. I regret not doing that.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
I don't recall feeling the need to push. I just pushed because DH & the medical staff could see the head and were really encouraging me to push harder.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
I truly wanted to push when I was ready. I was very fatigued and wanted to rest. I did not go with my gut instinct.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Push when you feel the "need" to push. Take your time.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
I wanted to squat but the OB and nurses wouldn't let me (grrrrr). So I was in a modified squat--sitting up with legs pulled back. Not ideal for me personally.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
Fortunately, no complications. I do feel that my 2nd stage was a bit OVERguided. As first timers, DH & I did cave into the hospital staff a bit. We will not next time.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

I credit my 3rd degree tear to pushing very hard before I was ready.
YES! i am quite sure that how badly i tore was directly related to how (and how much) they had me push.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Very interesting thread!

I'm answering these based on my last birth, a waterbirth at home...

How long did you push?

*3-5 minutes*

How did you know when to start pushing?

*I can't really say, one second I was leaning over the side of the tub biting a wet towel and the next I was grunting. My midwife asked me if I was pushing and I said no! But even that came out all grunty and strained, like I always hear moms at births when they're pushing.*

Why did you start pushing when you did?

*It wasn't my decision, my body did it without my brain being involved. She was moving down fast and furious and my body knew what to do.*

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

*At first it was involuntary. I was heavily in laborland, my transition rocked my world and I was not in my conscious brain at the time. I heard myself pushing and I knew I was doing it because I had to but I was scared. When the ring of fire started somewhere in my brain I realized the only way out was through... so I pushed.*

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?

*Yes, like I said above my body was pushing for me at first and at that point it was my back that was bearing the brunt of the pain. Pain like that really takes you out of your head, fight or flight adrenaline and what not. When it started to burn I reached down and was amazed to feel her head at 1/3 crown. At that point the pain I was concentrating on was perineal and deep vaginal pain. I just wanted her out, I wasn't really thinking of her as a baby, more her as something I needed to get out of me as quickly as possible. Luckily, when I started voluntary grunty pushing to crown her a lot of my midwifery training went through my head. I put my hand on her head to slow her crown and I tried to edge her out slowly. It really hurt but once her head was out it was the greatest relief in the world.*

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

*It did, but not in the way of mainstream ideas. I have been studying midwifery for 2 years now and so I doubt preconceptions did not play a role. I knew what I didn't want, or so I thought. Based on my experiences at other births I thought I wanted to push her out without anyone touching my perineum, it turned out that was not so and I ended up really needing perineal support for my own comfort. I won't say it affected how I did things but it did affect me in that when I felt pressure I knew she was moving down, when I started to think I couldn't do it anymore I knew it was almost over.*

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

*As an apprentice midwife my philosophy is mother-led pushing unless there is an urgent reason for a differently conducted phase. Eash mother births differently and every woman has different needs. Yes, our bodies know how to push but sometimes women want or need a little guidance.

My philosophy as a birther is get them out and get it overwith. Pushing was very painful and scary for me.*

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

*I started out leaning over the side of the birth pool. When I reached down and felt her head I knew I did not want to give birth on all fours (preconceptions again, I suppose) so I flopped back into semi-reclining. I ended up kind of almost holding myself up with my legs but I do remember a lucid thought that I should spread them wider to open my pelvis up more and allow some stretch.*

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

*My 2nd stage was totally instinctual. My midwife followed my lead completely, she was in the truest sense of the word a midwife at my birth. She was with me but the birth was mine. I was not hindered or inhibited at all. I don't think I could have felt inhibited at that point. My transition and pushing stage melded together in a furious 15 minutes that could not have been stopped by anything. There were no complications or variations that would have been considered a complication, it was textbook. Stella came out peacefully and pink, her transition was flawless, no suctioning, TTN, or any other slow starting issues.*

All in all my pushing was the most painful part as I knew all along my pregnacy that it would be. Luckily it was fast. I didn't tear or even skid, my perineum felt completely recovered in 3 days.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

I have so much I should be doing now







but my birth with dd was my first time to try it naturally, and it was the pushing part that, um, impressed me the most.

How long did you push?
I got the the freestanding birthcenter at 8:30am and was 10cm. I didn't feel like pushing right away, but gave birth at 9:47am--I would guess for about an hour? Probably a little less.

How did you know when to start pushing?
My body made it's way up on my hands and knees and pushed. It was the oddest experience--I didn't think *at all*, my body was totally seperate and did it all for me.

Why did you start pushing when you did?
My body just did it (see above)
Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
Very much voluntary. My mw had checked me, and walked away. I asked how long until i was at 10, and she said, "oh, you are now. whenever you're ready". I lay there for a little bit, moaning, and then did it when my body told me to.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
At one point I felt endorphins, so I couldn't feel anything at all. Awesome. But other than that, it was extremely intense and I made a lot of very loud, deep, animal-like noises (that I still refuse to be embarrassed about! lol)--someone out of the room thought my husband was making noises with me! Not sure if any of that answered your ?

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

No. No, I take that back. I read a lot of Ina May, so I did a lot to relax myself, and made raspberries with my lips, which helped. Through the reading, I learned to relax as much as possible (allthough at the time I wouldn't have used the word relax) and to not rush myself. And to use noise as a tool, which I did.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Listen to your body. No one else. Dont listen to what anyone says about how you should push, where you should push. It's like going to the bathroom--you don't need anyone telling you when, where, or how, and privacy is best--whatever that means to you.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
Hands and knees--extremely instintive. I had always thought that this has to be the worst way to birth, but it was what my body needed. And my midwife reminded me to put my hand on the babies head when she crowned (that really helped) and I helped catch her and brought her up to me through my legs.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive?
Extremely instintive. Sat on the birthing ball, totally relaxed my body, and made noise. No fear at all.

Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way?
Not that I remember
Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
No

Great memories!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

How long did you push ? 15 min/12 min/ 3 min

How did you know when to start pushing?
A direct order from God Himself couldn't have stoipped me. Mostly I felt like I really had to poop :LOL

Why did you start pushing when you did? yes, They wanted me to wait with my first but I don't remember why or if I did.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) involentary

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
After the first couple of pushes I couldn't feel the contractions anymore and would just push. I figured they must be there and pushing would only get the baby out faster.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how? No.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
You can stop it, you can't will the pushing part to come you just have to go with it.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
For my first I was on my side in a bed that was tilted almost completrely up. I am not sure how I didn't crash to the ground. #2 and #3 were hands and knees, it was the position I was in when I started pushing and I was in too much pain to move. byt #3 I was totally sold on that position.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
Every thing was nirmal and I would say it was instinctive. I was way loopy with my first birth because of complications resulting in me not having slept for the 5 days prior to it but I don't remember being told much of anything. Everything was totally istinc with #2&3


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

*How long did you push?*
38 minutes my first birth (although I fought pushing for about an hour before that because the nurse told me I had hours to go so I didn't realize I was complete!







)and 34 minutes my second birth

*How did you know when to start pushing?*
My first birth, the nurse finally checked me after I grunted and said I had to go to the bathroom for an HOUR.







My second birth I didn't even push all that much. I was kneeling in the water and he was roaring out with or without my assistance!









*Why did you start pushing when you did?*
My first birth I pushed because it felt good (once I knew it was okay







: ). My second birth I didn't really have to push although I did push to get his head and shoulders out.

*Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)*
My first birth it was both, but I worked against my body involuntarily pushing for quite awhile because I was told I had hours of labor left. My second birth is was almost completely involuntary. It was like my body remembered what to do and just did it.

*Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?*
Not really. Pushing for me is a roaring train until the baby emerges. LOL

*Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?*
I do think preconceptions influenced my pushing stage. What was worse is the internal monitor "indicated" that my dd's heartrate went down when I squatted, so I was made to push in the lithomy position.

*What is your "philosophy" of pushing?*
Wait until your body starts pushing. Always exceptions to the rule though.









*What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?*
First birth- lithomy position chosen by my OB (how convenient! she was 8mo preggo herself)
Second birth- kneeling in the birthing pool at home

*Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?*
A little of both. I was much less inhibited during my second birth. No complications, but I did get a vaginal check. Next time I would rather just go with instinct.


----------



## AverysMum (Feb 25, 2004)

How long did you push?
Voluntarily, a couple of minutes.
Involuntarily, an hour?

How did you know when to start pushing?
Avery had moving down pretty much on her own for a while and I thought she was close. The nurse checked me and she was "right there."

Why did you start pushing when you did?
Because she was "right there"

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)
Involunary at first. After every contraction, I could feel her move and I'd loudly groan. DH said I sounded like some kind of animal









When she was "right there" I pushed twice to get her head out and once more to birth her body.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
I just let things go as naturally as I could. Once the involuntary pushing started, the contractions didn't seem so bad so I just went with the flow.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
My preconceived idea was to let the birth happen as naturally as possible. I chose a birth center for this reason and didn't want an epidural. It was hard but I'd do it again in a second.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
I don't know if I have a philosophy per se. Again, I just went with the flow and it worked VERY well for me.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
I was on my side. My labor progressed pretty quickly (I went from 3 cm to holding my babe in two hours) and it was quite painful (duh). I tried many positions, I tried the shower, birthing ball, etc and laying on my side was the only position I could get comfortable in. I stayed that way for the final hour or so of the labor.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
Totally, 100% instinctive. The nurses checked me when I got there and again when I said, "um I think she's coming" DH and I were left alone for the most part. It was a really great birth experience!


----------



## Soogie (Feb 7, 2002)

How long did you push?

With DS #1, I pushed for a total of 35 minutes. Though only 15 minutes of that was "effective" pushing. It took 20 minutes for my mind to catch up with my body. Wtih DD #2, I barely pushed. It was less than 2 minutes from when the urge hit me to when she was born.

How did you know when to start pushing?

With DS#1, my water broke and I instantly had the urge to push. With DD #2, I just got that overwhelming urge and gave one involuntary push (my body pushed on its own) and she was already crowning.

Why did you start pushing when you did?

I couldn't fight the urge!!!

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)

The urge and the first few pushes were involuntary. I only pushed when I felt I needed to and worked with the contractions.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?

With my son, I was in complete control when I was pushing. The first 20 minutes, I slept in between contractions and then I totally came around, my mind caught up to what my body was doing. I got my second wind and was ready to birth my son. I watched him being born in the mirror and it was amazing to see. With my daughter, her birth was EXPLOSIVE! I had the urge, my body pushed once for me, and she was already out up to her ears. The nurse checked me and proceeded to hold my daughters head and my legs closed while she called for my doc and the NICU team STAT. My water was heavily stained with meconium so they needed to be there as a precaution. I just remember trying hard not to push and hearing people running down the hall to my room. I felt so out of control.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

We had taken Bradley classes and I knew to trust and listen to my body.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?

Push only when you have the urge and only push toa comfortable limit. Your body _will_ guide you.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?

With my son, I pushed the majority of the time on my side. It was the position I chose because it was most comfortable. I rotated onto my back, semi reclined when I was ready to deliver on the advice of the nurses. I didn't protest rolling over but I did refuse the stirrups. With my daughter, she was born while I was on my side, the position I labored in most of the time, trying to encourage her to turn right. She was coming down with her head crooked. The bed was never broken down, the "gunk catcher" was never set up, and my doc wasn't even gloved. It all happened so fast.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?

With my first, the nurses and doc were preoccupied with their son's soccer games to even be bothered by my pushing. I was in my own little world, listening to my body. I remember pushing once and feeeling him right there, and my husband had to remind them that I was pushing. They were like "oh yeah, right! He was born 2 pushes later. With my daughter, it was so hard to fight my body and not push. The nurse was holding my legs closed. But I knew my doc was concerned about the meconium, and he wanted to make sure she was off to the right start when she was born. She was suctioned at the perineum. All in all, my son's delivery, although it was longer, was much more enjoyable. I watched him come into the world, and he was immediately put to my breast. My daughters birth was just too quick with the little scare of meconium. I didn't get to hold her until she was 10 minutes old, they had already put the eye gunk in her eyes, so she never really got to look at me right away, my husband didn't get to cut the cord, we have no pictures of her birth. The process was much less satisfying from that perspective. But when all is said and done, I have two beautiful children, that are the joys of my life.

Susan


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I had an unmedicated hospital birth.

_How long did you push?_
My water broke first (2:45pm) , my first contraction was about an hour later, I was 6-7cm when we got to the hospital (11pm), and it gets a little fuzzy after that but I think it took me two more hours to fully dilate, and an hour and a half of pushing. It was almost exactly twelve hours from start to finish.

_How did you know when to start pushing?_
The nurse checked me when I started getting faint urges to push - that's when we knew I was at 10cm. They were fairly faint, though.

_Why did you start pushing when you did?_
Once we knew I was dilated, I waited through a few contractions until I got two good "urge-to-push" cx.

_Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)_
It was very much voluntary at the beginning of 2nd stage. It changed during the course of the birth (see next answer).

_Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?_
While I was waiting for my cervix to get its act together, I was on my side. Once I got the urge to push, I rolled over on my back, and the urge stopped. As in, *poof* take-a-nap-type gone. That was frustrating! I knew it was crunch time, and my body took itself a li'l break anyway. I felt pretty stupid when I started pushing, because it was just my brain doing the directing. As I got further into the stage, a neat thing happened - as I was approaching the end of my push, my body would take over and I could just ride the wave. I lost any sense of pain during 2nd stage - it actually felt good to me, because there was a definite sense of my baby moving downwards.

_Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?_
Since I'd never done it before, I wanted to go into it with an open mind. The fact that I got grief from my OB over it and all the horror stories people felt that they needed to tell me about labor pain just made me want an unmedicated birth more.

_What is your "philosophy" of pushing?_
I read the Bradley book, and a lot of it made sense. I'm not the type to do the whole process that way, but I most certainly made use of the ideas about staying out of your own body's way. I was *very* bad about practicing the relaxation stuff beforehand.
Luckily for me, I'm apparently good at self-hypnosis, 'cause I was falling asleep in between contractions all the way through, including during second stage.

_What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?_
I thought I'd want to be able to walk around/ get on hands and knees/ squat, but once I got to the actual labor, I was perfectly fine with lying on my side like a beached whale with a fetal monitor on. I really didn't feel like doing a whole lot of position changes.

_Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?_
The doctor didn't come into the room until I was ready to deliver, which was fine with me...it was just us girls.
I was really lucky to have a nurse that wanted to try perineal massage - I was her first experience with it. Another nurse who'd come from a hospital that did it routinely came in and gave her the basic idea, and she honed her technique on me. It sure does make a difference! By the time I delivered, I believe I could have gotten a canteloupe past my perineum, it was that loose. Naturally I tore on the other end







: I didn't realize you *could* tear your labia minora! Not the least bit of vaginal trauma, but a near miss on continuing to enjoy my love life. Getting sewn up was worse than giving birth! Next time I'll be having them standing by with a vat of K-Y.
I didn't feel inhibited at all - I was glad when they brought the big mirror in so I could see the entertainment too. Once the pushing urge really started, it was definitely an instinctual process for me.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I have 3 kids, so 3 answers for each one.

How long did you push? 3 pushes/ 2 pushes/ 3 pushes.

How did you know when to start pushing? Instinctual, just knew I had to! / knew I was complete and they told me to "try"/ realized I was pushing involuntarily, didn't think about it.

Why did you start pushing when you did? See above.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate) Second child I had an apidoural and didn't feel the urge so I had to think about it.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how? Too fast to be applicable.

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?

What is your "philosophy" of pushing? It's always been super fast for me, but I liked being able to push however I was instead of being moved into the "pushing position", on my back!.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best? First 2 were on my back with my legs held by others (hospital)... Wanted to sit up more with second but the Dr. wouldn't let me. 3rd was at home in a tub, in a half squatting half side lying position, instinct.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications? Too fast to be managed!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I had an unmedicated hosptial birth

How long did you push?
45 minutes, but the first 10-15 minutes were ineffective pushes.

How did you know when to start pushing?
When the MW told me to







: I was perfectly content in the labor tub, I was literally escorted back to my room, my dilation assessed, when it was found to be 10cm, my membranes were ruptured, I was told to get on my hands and knees and push. I had to no urge to push.

Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary?
The pushing was completely voluntary until after halfway through then I did have an urge but I wouldn't say I HAD to push though.

Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
In the beginning since it was voluntary, I really wasn't trying to push that hard, I had the "cheerleaders" aka the nurses yelling at me and counting to ten. I was considering hitting on of them because they were driving me nuts '







'. Then dd was passing under my pubic bone (I think that's what it was), anyway it hurt like he**, I didn't want to push because it hurt so much, finally my MW told me it wasn't going to feel any better the longer I took, so I started really pshing. The rest was just pain, that is all I remember, my labor never really hurt that much, I didn't really have a transition, just a steady progress. I screamed alot, I would push, take a breathe, scream, and do it again!

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
I studied so much about the labor but I didn't focus on the pushing. I knew the mechanics of it, I am an RN, but the only birth I had every seen was flat on her back, counting to 10, I just assumed that was the way it was. I never thought about it, I was so focuesed on getting through the labor, I never considered what I would do when the baby was coming out!

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
Now it is whatever feels right, when I pushed with dd, it did not feel right, I think that is why pushing was so painful for me.

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
I ended up birthing with DH sitting behind me, I was leaning back on him holding my legs. The MW suggested this position.

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
I am happy with how the 1st stage went, the 2nd stage I am not. I was not prepared for it, I would say there was nothing instinctive about it at all. I had no fear during stage 1, I felt afraid during stage 2, I didn't like being told what to do, but yet I didn't know what to do. It was all very confusing to me. I think had I been left alone like I had during the rest of my labor, I would of been better able to handle it. I liked it with just dh and I. Oh well, lessons learned! Next time will be different.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by blueviolet_

*Here are the questions I have been asking:

How long did you push?*
**ds#1~ 10 minutes
**ds#2~ 17 minutes

*How did you know when to start pushing?*
**ds#1~ I just "knew"
**ds#2~ I had to be told due to epidural

*Why did you start pushing when you did?*
**With my 1st, I just knew it was time.. w/ my 2nd, I was told to 'get pushing" and by then I was thrilled to be at the pushing stage!

*Was the pushing voluntary or involuntary? (If both, please elaborate)*
*voluntary both times

*Did the urge to push, the pushing sensations, and your response to them change over time? If so, how?
*not really sure on that one

Was your approach to the pushing phase influenced by preconceptions about how and when it should be done, and if so, how?
*not really, I just knew w/ ds#1 I needed to push. I didn't have many preconceptions.

What is your "philosophy" of pushing?
???

What position were you in when you were pushing/giving birth? Was this position instinctively chosen or did you make a choice that was influenced by preconceptions about what position would be best?
*ds#1~ in a birthing tub, hanging over the tub edge a bit/ semi hands & knees position
*ds#2~ on a bed w/ knees pulled up towards chest

Was your 2nd stage managed/measured/guided in any way (by you or others) or would you characterize it as instinctive? Did you feel hindered/inhibited in any way? Were there complications or variations of normal that are sometimes regarded as complications?
***not w/ my first son... but w/ ds#2 I was in a lot of extreme pain & a long hard labor which led me to beg for an epidural... he ended up weighing over 11 lbs at birth! no other interventions though, and once I began pushing he came out pretty quick... he did get stuch for a moment in the birth canal & my midwife had to reach in and manuever him out...

Please add any other relevant comments. Also feel free to email me your answers if you'd rather.

Thank you!







*
*
*


----------

